# Grip Options for Slippery Frames?



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

What are some options for increasing grip on slippery poly frames? Thanks.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

An option might be to use a lanyard that helps support your grip on the frame.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

The simplest - hockey tape always helps and iťs removable. But you can do anything removable like:

- wrap it with old bandsets - pretty sticky thing

- add some paracord wrapping - fancy but not so sticky,

- skateboard griptape.

And something unremovable (not so good idea):

- just sanding with 40 or 60 grit,

- making permanent griptape with some resin and fine sand......

It depends on your imagination only. Yeah and don't forget for some nice wrist loop.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use cloth hockey tape

OM


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What about that self clinging bandage tape (that stuff that comes in different bright colors) has anyone tried that? I've been wondering.. just a thought


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

You can cut a checkering at the important places.

That can help much, look at the scout gen 2.

Rip


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll go with 3M 1755 Friction Tape. I use it on my sledgehammer handle at work.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

You can always use super glue... just coat your frame hand down.. & grip it as if you were shooting.. squeeze it for 20 seconds & voila... no more slip


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never tried this, so don't quote me on it, but maybe try some sort of spray on bed liner for pickup trucks? Tape off the areas you don't want any to get on and spray away.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> I've never tried this, so don't quote me on it, but maybe try some sort of spray on bed liner for pickup trucks? Tape off the areas you don't want any to get on and spray away.


I've been thinking of using this brush on toe saver I use on my steel toe work boots it's pretty much like bedliner for your toes..it doesn't stick to electrical tape so that's what I use to tape off lines


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Yea! Brush on would probably be easier than a spray coat, just make sure you get an even application.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> Yea! Brush on would probably be easier than a spray coat, just make sure you get an even application.the toe saver is self leveling.. just make sure you kinda cake it on and it levels out.. wait 3 hours and put a second coat and it does it again.. throw away the leftover.. keep in mind I've only used it on boots
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

This is the stuff..I been wanting to try it but I really don't have any frames that need it right now


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Maybe coat one side and then the other instead of 2 coats. I think this may be better, as it will help reduce any misshapen areas happening. Either that or hang your SS from the lanyard hole. Also, 2 coats may increase your frames thickness beyond your liking, so keep that in mind.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

McNett Camo Form is good stuff, I have it on an aluminium frame I have, granted there are probably cheaper options though..


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I wrap "ranger bands" around the handle


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Ranger bands ?


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Ranger bands ?


Ranger bands are simply rings of bicycle innertube cut and stretched over the handle. Figure a single tube from a bicycle is good for maybe 50-60 bands depending on the size of the tube and how fat you want your bands.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Huh, that actually sounds like a pretty slick setup Revs.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Love Ranger Bands~I use them all the time while backpacking..Like around~ flint & steel box..use on any thing you want to hold together...

Thinking for a slingshot Depends on the handle size maybe a 700C inner tube..I am sure Bicycle shops have throw away tubes in the garbage

~AKAOldmiser

PS cut bands about 1" inch wide


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the lanyard idea might work best but the tapes and such would work nicely as well. The lanyard also adds stability and a bit easier to combat back torque from band pull. I solved the problem with HDPE frames being soapy feeling by making deep ergo designs that simply don't slip, they mechanically weld to my hand...but for frames I made that are NOT super ergo, I made a simple 5/8" wide nylon webbing wrist strap with a chromed buckle and just slip it over the pinky tang area and tighten it up appropriately...not real tight, just right. Pic link below. I can use this on any frame actually as long as there is a bit of a finger groove, protuberance or pinky tang that doesn't permit it to slip out of the band. A bandana hankerchief wrist brace also works and is very comfortable and can't be considered an arm brace either by anti-slingshot over zealous nothing else to do cops, for it's not attached to the frame.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23426-to-make-detachable-lanyard-1/ This was affectionately called a "SEAT BELT" by one member here...an apt name actually.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23119-transformer-plier2-components-in-view/

These come from our "Transformers" gallery wherein non slingshot items serve as slingshots... for use in areas which don't allow sales of slingshots or even possession. It is therefore not breaking any law to have a non slingshot. Merely shooting "bareback" with an ordinary thick office rubber band as our member PFSshooter demonstrates on some videos he's been so kind to post on youtube, is not a slingshot, it's a hand and rubber band.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I really like that "Seat belt" that you posted Chuck! That is a really cool design that seems like it would work quite well with a large variety of different Sling Shots. And best of all, it isn't permanent (or nearly as tough to get off) as a spray on / wipe on sealant. I think i'll have to try and find some stuff to make one, or at least a something similar.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

If you have a hot glue gun lying around, hot glue is extremely grippy. To make it flat, you should apply the glue, then press it down with a piece of ice or a sheet of silicone. To take it off (or if it starts to peel and you want to redo it), hot glue can be de-bonded with alcohol (any type) or acetone.


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

Rescue tape


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lanyard, Gorilla Snot, Wrap in rubber or leather.


----------

